# Bending 1x8 fascia board on a rounded portch



## Archie (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi, I need to replace the face board on a 16 foot radius portch. The current rotted board looks to be straight grained pine with kerf cuts about 2/3 of the way through. My question can I use the finger jointed primed pine from the home store to do this or will it break at the finger joints. Does anyone have suggestions on how to do this economically. I thought about using ply wood but don't like having so many joints, Thanks for any help . Archie


----------



## formula462 (Dec 9, 2006)

hi,i would not use finger joint but you would have an easier time using 11/16" x 6" red cedar.it would easily bend on a 16'r and it will hold up to the elements much better. 1x8 should bend as well and you can wet it if needed. make sure the cedar is clear no knots


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Tho you will have a few joints *bending plywood* is going to be oh so easy and fast.Am not being a smart *ass here but if you dont know it they do make a special plywood for bending.:thumbsup: I would just caulk the seams as you make em, be shure to protect the edges like any plywood 
JackM:smile:


----------



## formula462 (Dec 9, 2006)

he asked how to do economically. clear cedar is is more cost effecient as compared to bending plywood,and it will bend easily on that radius with no seams or exposed edges.i have done it a 1000 times. after the two rips are made from the sheet,you have material left that i suppose you could store and use to replace the other in a few years.also the box stores don't carry bending ply but i have seen clear cedar


----------



## atogrf1 (Jul 9, 2007)

There are new products out there called Kleer and Azek. They are white PVC and made for outside. All you do is heat them up, they soften, and then you can bend it, pretty much, in a circle if you needed to. 
We sell it at the lumberyard that I work at, and that stuff is great. AND, it comes white. You can leave it up without painting it, or you can paint it. Your choice.
We stock the Kleer stuff and I have guys that come in all the time and get this for that particular purpose.
It is a tad pricey, but the money you save in labor and painting is worth it in the end.
Hope that helps.
Have a good one!!!!


----------



## formula462 (Dec 9, 2006)

that is good to know,how is it fastened? i will keep this in mind next time i need it thanks....is there a website for it


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Formula: Stainless Nails best way. It is nice stuff to work with. The company ( azek) anyway makes a glue for the product also,
if you decide to use 2 pcs. It has woodgrain FACE smooth back just be shure u dont put it on backwards :laughing:
JackM


----------



## atogrf1 (Jul 9, 2007)

If you want, I have a sample here of the KLEER stuff. I can mail you one if you want to give me your address. This way, you can put your hands on it and see what it looks and feel like.


----------



## SBEAUD2238 (Jul 12, 2007)

Have you considered the use of a composite board like AZEK it is a pvc trimboard that is easily bendable especially on a 16 foot radius. You can paint this stuff as long as you use the right primer.

Good luck
Scott


----------



## formula462 (Dec 9, 2006)

SBEAUD2238 said:


> Have you considered the use of a composite board like AZEK it is a pvc trimboard that is easily bendable especially on a 16 foot radius. You can paint this stuff as long as you use the right primer.
> 
> Good luck
> Scott


 
what is the thickness of AZEK


----------



## Archie (Jul 21, 2007)

*Info on vinyl trim boards*

Hi , Thanks for the info on the PVC sounds like it might be the way to go. Do any of the major home centers stock it ? I'll try to Google them to see if I can find a local supplier. How do you heat the board ? Any idea of the cost for 1x8 stock ? Thanks again , Archie


----------



## atogrf1 (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes, you do need to heat the board. And, if you heat it up enough, it can bend like a wet noodle. It really is something to see when you see it done for the first time.

I don't know if any of the home centers carry it or not, but I am sure that they have some version of it. If you happen to have a privately owned lumberyard near you, those places are almost sure to stock it.

Good luck in your search!!!!


----------

